# Age? Baby tegu questions? New to tegus!!



## Wildanimalgal (May 4, 2020)

I purchased my baby columbian a few days ago. It’s very calm and mellow most of the time except when the dogs enter the room it gets nervous. I asked the shop the age and they didn’t know. I assume it’s super young. It likes the bask and climbs up on its log and stands in the corner of the tank and looks at me when it wants to come out. I stick my hand in there and it walks in and slowly climbs up my arm. It investigates my room while I’m sitting on the bed. It actually began climbing up my curtains then jumping back onto my bed before falling asleep on my lap. It seems very calm so far and loves pets on the head and under its neck. I gave it it’s first bath today and it didn’t poop but found poop in it’s water dish later that night. Is this calm behavior normal for such a young tegu? It seems very calm and trusting compared to other young tegus on this thread.


----------



## Godzilla Earth (May 4, 2020)

well, most baby gus are a little on the nervouse side so I think it's just a good thing he's already warming up to you. nothing bad, I'd say it's a good thing


----------



## AlphaAlpha (May 6, 2020)

All sounds great and pretty normal....... It's not always plain sailing though and I'm sure you'll have boundaries pushed especially in the first year.


----------



## Godzilla Earth (May 6, 2020)

but, i'd say your making good progress


----------



## Debita (May 6, 2020)

Sounds like good progress to me too. I do know what Alpha's talking about though....your youngster is chillin' for now, but most get a little cocky, and independent at about 1-2 yrs. Remember that you're boss. Doesn't mean you can't be permissive, it means you don't reward bad behavior - just like with kids, or dogs, etc. Walter1 taught me to yell "no!" when they try the death roll, and it actually does stop them when I yell. It's also smart not to put them down when they pull their stunts (because that's what they want) , but try to calm them down...without getting yourself too scratched up....then put them down.

My tegus were scared of my 3 dogs in the beginning, and I haven't let them cruise together, but there's no nervousness now and they're 1yr and 3 yrs old. So far I keep them seperated, but they are all aware of each other.

Like Godzilla said, they are more nervous when they're young. But there's some differences between captive bred, and wild caught, and then even more differences with the varying types of Tegus. Alpha has a Colombian. I have wild caught Black/White Argentines.


----------



## Godzilla Earth (May 6, 2020)

a good way to keep claws dull is too put a bunch rocks around their basking spot so every time they go their the dim their claws


----------

